# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  BlackRose's Dream Yoga Workbook :)

## BlackRose

Hi Sivason, thanks for doing this! I'm really excited to get started.  ::banana:: 

I've been lurking here for a few days reading through some threads and they are all really fascinating. I'm coming in here as a complete beginner when it comes to lucid dreaming, so I will be a practicing dream yogi from the start! 

The only lucid dreaming experience I've had was as a kid. I flew a couple of times and pretended I was a super saiyan but nothing really since then. I don't really remember my dreams anymore either so increasing my recall will be one of my first areas of focus.

I also know almost nothing about meditation as well, but I've been trying the last week or so to just try to relax and breathe. I was recommended a book on energy work in another thread as a way to get into meditation so I checked it out and thought it sounded really cool. I tried it out but I seem to only be able to move energy after smoking a bowl. I've mostly just been focusing on my legs and I can move energy pretty effortlessly through the major pathways it seems, but other than that I haven't been able to accomplish much else.

I also live about a half mile from school so whenever I remember I try to focus my mind on just the process of walking, which seems to be immensely difficult. I've yet to make it all the way to class without losing focus. I've also tried being aware of sounds while walking to class (and sitting at home) and was able to hold 3 or 4 at a time usually. Things like birds chirping, gravel under my feet, zippers hitting each other on my bag, wind blowing past my ears, things like that. That's also much easier while high.

Anyways, sorry that was long. I'm just glad to be here!  :smiley:  I'll be posting more soon.

----------

